# Bonsai brew house



## Coldspace (18/11/16)

Hi had the pleasure of somehow getting a day off work and shooting up to meet Batz at the Bonsai brew house in Pomona Sunshine Coast hinterland today to pick up my new, well new to me 5 tap arndale font Batz had kindly sold me.
We had a few brews and spoke with Matt at his awesome little brew house.

Really, really impressed with the quality of beer, he defiantly puts 200% effort into this. It's a very nice little brew house and he has a nice selection on tap. 
And the surroundings of the bonsai really set a nice environment. 

All brewing is done in 60 ltr batches so it keeps him busy, but keeping it small keeps his quality first class.

If your in the area, I highly recommend dropping in a having a couple of schooners.

Well done mate, was a great chat talking quality brewing techniques with like minded guys like you and Batz.

Now, back down to rat race reality for me... We can only dream lol.


Cheers


----------



## BKBrews (18/11/16)

Interesting.... I often holiday in Noosa, so will have to check it out.

How does he find the 60L batches in a 'commercial' setting? It's an interesting business concept for sure, but one that can definitely work if your main goal is to service your own brew house.


----------



## Batz (19/11/16)

Matt loves what he is doing and he's a very experienced and dedicated brewer. He's got no interest in expanding or bottling beer, although he is about to add a couple more taps.
Pomona is a lovely little town and the Bonsai Brewery fits in with it so well, so glad we have it up here. Open Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

https://www.facebook.com/Bonsai-Brewhouse-1126739564037705/


Batz


----------



## HBHB (19/11/16)

Agree 100%.

Couple of us stopped in on the way down to the QABC a while back. Took us a while to find it tucked away behind the café which was closed at the time. Only had a chance to try a small Irish Red on nitro which was a cracker.


----------



## Batz (19/11/16)

It is hard to find, even locals I've told about the place sometimes can't find it. I mentioned this to Matt and said you need a better sign to promote the brewery. He said the place is supposed to be hidden away and hard to find, want to find it and you will. :kooi:


----------



## Coldspace (19/11/16)

I tried 3 styles, all were crackin beers...

Keeping it small, makes his beers the best beers I've tried out of any other commercial craft beer place.. Well the ones I've been too, which is alot... Poor wife lol

The name Bonsai means small, and perfection. Art work and dedication, this Really suits his operation and brewing skills. Excellent combination. So glad I went there. Thanks Batz for dragging me there...

I wish we had it down here, but it really suits Pomona .

Go try some guys next time your up that way , you will be impressed.....


----------

